# New Giant CRS 4.0 v Second Hand Ridgeback Velocity



## heather212 (7 Feb 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'm a newbie to this site and cycling in general and I'm in need of a bit of advice. I recently had my shiny new Trek T30 stolen  and as I'm a student I have a limited budget with which to replace it 

I'm looking for a general all purpose hybrid, good for dodging the buses in Manchester, doing some canal towpaths and maybe a bit of light trekking in the summer (Trans Pennine, Loch Lomond, Ironbridge etc)

I can buy a new Giant CRS 4.0 for £160 or a second hand Ridgeback Velocity (2005), good condition for £100.

Any and all advice appreciated!

Thanks,
Heather

Sorry I've added some links:

http://www.winstanleysbikes.co.uk/product/9383/Giant_CRS_40_Womens_Bike_2007

http://www.bikemagic.com/review/rev...32/prod/Ridgeback_Velocity/rcn/103/rgn/1/v/1/
(The one I would be getting is the ladies frame, not shown here)


----------



## rich p (7 Feb 2009)

I don't know about those two but someone will!
The Subway from Halfords always gets good reports on here.
Welcome, Heather!

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...151_storeId_10001_partNumber_390849_langId_-1


----------



## cadseen (7 Feb 2009)

Dont know the bikes, but if they look ok go for the one that appeals to you. Could also compare the geometry to the one you had stolen if you liked the 'fit' on that one.


----------



## HLaB (7 Feb 2009)

I use a 2007 velocity as a commuter and it is more than up for the job. Personally I like the way it handles in traffic and its fast when I need it to be. I'd almost describe the ridgeback as bomb proof. For instance my tyres (conti contact) have only had 1 p'ture in 5250 mls (and that was when they were newish, a bottle in the middle of the path which I really should have seen) and show no sign of wear. At first glance its better geared than the giant, a 11-34t cassette compared to 14-34 the smaller 11 will deliver more speed and hopefull as it has a higher list price it should be lighter. In the end though the only you can decide so take them for a test ride and see what feels best to you.

PS everybody I've known who has Kendas (the tyres on the Giant) has been plagued with p'tures.


----------



## heather212 (7 Feb 2009)

I think if it was a straight choice of new bikes then I'd obviously plump for the Ridgeback, especially as I've read a fair few reviews on it, all positive.

I guess I'm just wary of buying a 4 year old bike for £100 when I could get a new one for just £60 more! Especially as I'm buying online and won't be able to view the item beforehand. Sorry......just thinking outloud !


----------



## HLaB (7 Feb 2009)

My guess is that the new bike is cheaper because its heavier/ not as good but check them both out sometimes until you see them in the flesh (so as to speak) you can't really make a decision.


----------



## chris667 (7 Feb 2009)

At the price you're looking at, secondhand always beats new. So long as it's mechanically good, less likely to get nicked too.


----------



## Cope (8 Feb 2009)

You're definitely getting more bike or your money if you get the ridgeback.


----------



## Sittingduck (8 Feb 2009)

Was in my LBS last weekend and was checking out hybrids with my' mate who is thinking of buying one. The Velocity was my recommendation.... looked a real nice bike to me!


----------



## heather212 (4 Apr 2009)

Hey peeps,

I stretched my budget a bit to £175 and was lucky enough to get a brand new Trek 7.1FX on Ebay........a fantastic bargain as it normally retails for £320! 
I've just taken it out for a maiden ride.....a midnight jaunt around Manchester....dodging buses, drunk students and taxis with ease as I zipped along on the smooth as treacle Trek! 


Just need to get a new rack fitted and I'm all set for a summer of adventures! I'm planning a Manchester to Oxford trip (and possibly London), a few days in North Wales (Bangor Area), will be back home to Scotland a good few weekends and will do a fair bit of pottering around Manchester and the North West. Happy Days!!


----------



## just4fun (4 Apr 2009)

welcome to the forums heather and congrats on the new bike i hope you have fun riding it.


----------



## Sittingduck (4 Apr 2009)

Sounds like you picked up something of a bargain there 
Congrats & enjoy!

SD


----------



## heather212 (4 Apr 2009)

Thanks guys!

I've certainly had fun today!


----------

